# Visiting Gaziantep



## omairk (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Everybody,

I will be visiting Gaziantep in the 1st week of October. Wanted to know things like

How is the place like 
Easiest mode of transportation
Places to visit
Accommodation for short stay (not hotels but apartments)


Looking for a favourable response from expats or residents in Turkey !


----------

